# Working Tax Credit / Child Tax Credit



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone know about Working Tax or Child Tax Credit?
#
Bit in the dark, but wondering do I qualify now that I am on Adoption leave from work? Currently still classed as working even though on reduced pay....Had a look at Direct.gov.uk but seem to be none the wiser as couldnt see anything for when you are on mat/adoption leave....

Got Child Benefit sorted...just wondering if would also get this? Hubby working full time, below 40k. I was full time also below 40k....obviously now have 2 littlies, aged 1 and 2.No other income. Not claiming anything except the Child Benefit. Been working for the last 9 years straight prior to my adoption leave.

Any ideas??

Sorry am useless with figures and this kind of thing.

Thanks,

xx


/links


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

You won't qualify for Working Tax Credit as that is for those on very low incomes. You probably qualify for the Child Tax Credit. The easiest way to find out is to go on the website and fill in the quick questionnaire.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/taxcredits/start/who-qualifies/quick-questionnaire.htm

Cindy

/links


----------

